# os X Mountain Lion



## P3ul (14. August 2012)

Moin,

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein anderes Betriebssystem zu kaufen. 
Meine frage ist ob ich os X Mountain Lion parrallel zu win 7 installieren kann und ob es bei einem apple betriebssystem probleme geben kann bei einem normalen pc.

Mfg Paul


----------



## Leckrer (14. August 2012)

Versuch mal ein normales OS X auf nem PC zu installieren. Geht nicht. Da brauchst du Hackintosh und da wird's illegal.


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2012)

In DE afiak nicht weil man vor dem Kauf darüber nichts wusste.
Aber wie das bei den nur Downloadbaren Versionen aussieht kA.


----------



## ich111 (14. August 2012)

Macs haben ein spezielles BIOS bzw einen speziellen Chip auf dem Board und ohne das Zeugs geht nix

Edit: Die dubiosen Methoden habe ich außen vorgelassen


----------



## Professor Frink (14. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Versuch mal ein normales OS X auf nem PC zu installieren. Geht nicht. Da brauchst du Hackintosh und da wird's illegal.


 

Wieso ist Hackintosh definitiv illegal?

Und unmöglich ist es ebenfalls definitiv nicht, siehe dazu hier: http://pc.de/hardware/apple-mac-nachgebaut-3266


----------



## blackout24 (14. August 2012)

Also ich hab mir OSX mal in einer VM installiert was quasi auch die Hackintosh Variante ist, dafür benutzt du am Ende auch nur die offizielle CD also
keine gecrackte bloss um von der richtig zu booten braucht man vorher ein kleines Helferlein, was sich dann in OSX permanent als Bootloader installieren lässt.

Glaube du solltest eher mal in den Mediamarkt gehen und da an einem Mac herum spielen, falls einer ausgestellt ist. Am Ende ist das nämlich einfach nur ein
stink normales Betriebsystem. Mich hats nicht vom Hocker gehauen.

Generell solltest du eine Frage beantworten können. Was erhoffst du dir von deinem zweiten Betriebsystem?

Wie ich sehe hast du eh ein AMD System das macht die Sache noch schwieriger wie ich gehört habe. Am besten geht es, wenn der PC quasi fast die selbe Hardware besitzt wie ein normaler Mac (Intel Core i Prozessor etc.) Ob das mit AMD nicht sogar unmöglich ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Falk (14. August 2012)

OS X bringt nur mit der entsprechenden Hardware (= Mac) einen Vorteil, weil es wirklich recht reibungslos auf dem entsprechenden Unterbau läuft. Auf nicht darauf angepasster Hardware hätte ich zuviel Angst vor gefummel mit Treiber und nicht absehbaren Instabilitäten.


----------



## Alesfatalis (30. August 2012)

Ich habe auf meinem Notebook ein Lenovo B560 Mountain Lion und Win7 beides am Laufen. Funtkioniert einwandfrei. Wie man Mac OS X auf einem normalen PC installierst kann man zum beispiel hier nachlesen tonymacx86 - Home Es ist außerdem nichts illegal daran wenn man Mac OS X im Laden kauft denn in der Nutzervereinbarung steht man kann es nicht auf nicht Apple-Geräten installieren aber nicht das man es nicht darf wenn man es kann.  Hoffe konnte dir helfen.

Edit: Auf einem AMD-System geht es nicht oder nur mit sehr vielen Modifikationen und dann nur schlecht.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2012)

Alesfatalis schrieb:


> Es ist außerdem nichts illegal daran wenn man Mac OS X im Laden kauft



Mountain Lion kann man nicht im Laden kaufen. Das OS wird ausschließlich als Download im App-Store vertrieben.



Alesfatalis schrieb:


> Es ist außerdem nichts illegal daran wenn man Mac OS X im Laden kauft denn in der Nutzervereinbarung steht man kann es nicht auf nicht Apple-Geräten installieren aber nicht das man es nicht darf wenn man es kann.



Das ist falsch, und du solltest aufhören, solche Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten:

*"Die in dieser Lizenz gewährten Rechte gestatten es Ihnen nicht und Sie verpflichten sich, es zu unterlassen, die Apple Software auf jeglichen, nicht von Apple stammenden Computern zu installieren, zu verwenden oder auszuführen oder Dritten dies zu ermöglichen"*

_Auszug aus den Lizenzvereinbarungen von OSX Mountain Lion, nachzulesen im Mac AppStore unter: H. Sonstige Nutzungsbeschränkungen"_


----------



## Alesfatalis (30. August 2012)

Scheint wohl die Alte Lizensvereinbarung zu sein bei Snow Leopard wars noch legal so weit ich weis bin mir aber nicht sicher (Angaben ohne Gewähr). Tut mir leid das ich geschrieben habe das es unter Mountain Lion legal sei. Und ja is is klar das man es nur als Download kaufen kann, aber ein App-Store ist auch ein Laden zwar nur im Internet aber für mich is das das Gleiche  Seine Frage war ja auch ob man es kann und das geht ja mal abgesehen davon das es illegal ist.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. August 2012)

Diese Bedingungen sind vermutlich nicht rechtsgültig in den Kaufvertrag einbezogen und somit ohnehin ungültig: spiel-gekauft.de


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Bedingungen sind vermutlich nicht rechtsgültig in den Kaufvertrag einbezogen und somit ohnehin ungültig: spiel-gekauft.de



Ob rechtsgültig oder nicht. Zunächst mal sind dass die Lizenzbedingungen. Und um eventuellem Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen, hält man sich mMn besser daran.


----------



## turbosnake (30. August 2012)

Es gibt auch wenn man sich nicht dran hält keine Strafen, da es eindeutig ist.
Und es sogar Firmen bieten die das schon Jahre anbieten:PearC - Home.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2012)

Mountain Lion gibt es aber nicht als Retail-Version, sondern nur als Download im Mac App-Store, was auch Installationen auf Fremdrechnern unterbindet.
Zudem würde ich persönlich davon absehen, hier im Forum Leuten etwas zu raten, nach dem Motto "kannste machen, passiert nix", was gegen solche Lizenzbedingungen verstößt...


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und es sogar Firmen bieten die das schon Jahre anbieten:PearC - Home.


 
Hast du mal geguckt was die für die Rechner haben wollen und was verbaut ist?
Für 1400€ kaufe ich mir was anderes als ein Bloomfield i7 und eine GT240 aber mit SSD und nicht wie der ohne.


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Wenn man aber unbedingt MacOS haben möchte, ist man in der Hardwareauswahl sehr beschränkt, da kann man nicht immer das neuste nehmen.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn man aber unbedingt MacOS haben möchte, ist man in der Hardwareauswahl sehr beschränkt, da kann man nicht immer das neuste nehmen.


 
Wenn man aber unbedingt MacOS haben will, dann kauft man sich einen Mac.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber unbedingt MacOS haben will, dann kauft man sich einen Mac.


 
Genauso sieht es aus.
Mac OS läuft nun mal nur auf einem Mac wirklich einwandfrei und problemlos.
Auf einem PC wirst du immer Abstriche machen müssen. Entweder bei der Stabilität oder einfach weil die Hardware nicht voll unterstützt wird -- sprich Treiber.
Und so teuer ist ein Mac Book Pro nun auch nicht. Vergleichbare PC Notebooks sind nicht wirklich viel günstiger.
Das einzige Manko beim den Mac Books ist die Anzahl der Schnittstellen. Apple geizt gerne wenn es um USB Ports geht und das Laufwerk ist eher ein schlechter Scherz denn ein Laufwerk.
Allerdings kenne ich kein PC Notebook wo das Laufwerk wirklich gut ist. Da wird immer der billigste Dreck verbaut.


----------



## locojens (15. September 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> OS X bringt nur mit der entsprechenden Hardware (= Mac) einen Vorteil, weil es wirklich recht reibungslos auf dem entsprechenden Unterbau läuft. Auf nicht darauf angepasster Hardware hätte ich zuviel Angst vor gefummel mit Treiber und nicht absehbaren Instabilitäten.



Genau DAS gefummel ist doch gerade der Reiz OSX auf nem normalen PC zu installieren ?!


----------



## Jimini (16. September 2012)

Hackintosh ist zwar nicht explizit illegal, dennoch bewegt man sich damit in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Aus diesem Grund sind Diskussionen und Anleitungen zu diesem Thema in diesem Forum nicht gestattet. Ich bitte, dies zu beachten. Dieser Thread wird daher geschlossen.

Bei Anmerkungen zur Schließung dieses Threads stehe ich selbstverständlich via PN zur Verfügung.

MfG Jimini


----------

